# Possible Coyotes



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

I am moving soon and there is most likely coyotes.

The fence is 3 strand wire fencing, he will be in a stall at night and its not in a barn but a lean-to with a metal gate.

Will he be safe?
If not what should I do?

Thanks


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

He is safe.

Coyotes are not likely to bother with a full size horse.


----------



## Salila (Jun 9, 2010)

Coyotes are typically small, and even when in packs, usually go for something small. Rabbits, cats, dogs, and small, weak, slow, or injured deer usually make up their dinner plates. If you are still worried, add more fencing. Also, keeping a radio on (human voice, like talk radio) is likely to disuade any wild animals from coming around.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

We have Coyotes here, they don't bother much with Horses. If you have any small outside pets like cats and dogs it might be a little problem though.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

ok thanks but on the news today they were talking about coyotes killing farmers cows and horses so people want to kill the coyotes


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Where do you live? I'm in Virginia and we have tons of coyotes and beef cattle. The only cattle that are vulnerable are the calves, and their mommas are pretty good about protecting them.

Coyotes just aren't big enough to take down a full size horse even if they're pack hunting, which isn't normally something they do. If they're starting to pack hunt, I'd think they'd go after deer before they went for horses.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

I live in Minnesota


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I live in MN as well we have a very large pack of rather large coyotes on the farm where my horse is kept as well as about 50 other horses. The coyotes do cut through the pastures but ignore the horses (except to watch for the 2-3 coyote chasing horses we have). The only one we worry about are the foals, but they are not out when there is no one around. There are plenty of deer and turkeys and other smaller animals for them to eat...horses are just not on the menu.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Several times last summer, I found a coyote sitting next to my horse while he grazed. We're talking like two feet. Guess my horse thought it was a dog. The coyote definitely didn't have any interest in attacking the horses. One did attack our BO's dog. The only time I would be concerned about a horse if it's in a very small paddock where it could be easily cornered by a pack. Otherwise, probably fine.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with the others, you really don't need to worry. We have coyotes all over the place down here and we've never had them bother any of our horses, even though they have been known to break into our dog food occasionally if they are hungry. Like everyone else said, coyotes are physically small and don't hunt in packs often (nothing like wolves). Even if they did, they would not go after something the size of a mature, healthy horse.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

okay thanks everyone!


----------

